# Oi. Rfuk is keeping me poor



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

This site has a lot 2 answer 4.
My wife wanted a cat, usual thing. Then we moved, got another, & another. Finally we stopped at 5 (now rehomed 2 but another bloody kitten). 
Then she decided she wanted a snake, so we got 1. Then 2, then 4 & now we have 6 wi another 7 planned (2 r mine tho).
Then came rats (i put my foot dwn at 3) & 2 geckos, 1 beardie. I decided if shes havin all these animals, im havin a spider. We got 4 now, 2 r hers. We even tryin 2 farm crickets 2 feed the lizards & spiders.
Now, thanx 2 this page, she wants hedgehogs, bats, foxes, spring hare & wild cats i.e. snow leopard, syberian tiger, lion, etc.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

:lol2:


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

It happens, its still happening to me!


----------



## beardie&crestielover (Feb 20, 2010)

ahah lol how can i quote this in my sg :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## EccO (Oct 22, 2008)

believe me its a disease!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

glad im not the only one :2thumb: i need a bigger house............. :lol2:


----------



## DJ Villa (Feb 6, 2009)

:2thumb:... I'm getting that way too :bash:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Whatever you do then, don't let her see any skunk pictures. I never considered them till I came on this site....


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Or kinkajus!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

:lol2: thats how it all starts, some how I have managed to get 4 snakes, and 3 crested geckos in the space of about 3 months eekkk.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Issa said:


> Whatever you do then, don't let her see any skunk pictures. I never considered them till I came on this site....


 
Same here! I never thought they could be a pet until this forum!!!!! 


the amount of new pets I want to get due to this website is crazy!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Yep skunks and meerkats....never knew I wanted them before visiting here!!


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

There are so many pets I did not even know I could have until I came to this site and now I have a very, very big list. So I know what you mean! If only I had the time, space and money for them all. =/


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Springhares, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!
That's my fault, I think!
:blush:




spidersnake said:


> This site has a lot 2 answer 4.
> My wife wanted a cat, usual thing. Then we moved, got another, & another. Finally we stopped at 5 (now rehomed 2 but another bloody kitten).
> Then she decided she wanted a snake, so we got 1. Then 2, then 4 & now we have 6 wi another 7 planned (2 r mine tho).
> Then came rats (i put my foot dwn at 3) & 2 geckos, 1 beardie. I decided if shes havin all these animals, im havin a spider. We got 4 now, 2 r hers. We even tryin 2 farm crickets 2 feed the lizards & spiders.
> Now, thanx 2 this page, she wants hedgehogs, bats, foxes, *spring hare* & wild cats i.e. snow leopard, syberian tiger, lion, etc.


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

OMG.
I just googled kinkajou.
:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
I NEED ONE!

(Thanks, RFUK, for keeping us all poor  )


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

yes I hope you're all ashamed of yourselves :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

NaomiR said:


> yes I hope you're all ashamed of yourselves :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:whistling2:


----------



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

9 '09 corns and still counting


----------



## Ginge_1987 (Feb 24, 2010)

If we had enough room think my miss's would of had a zoo full of animals by now lol


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

Ginge_1987 said:


> If we had enough room think my miss's would of had a zoo full of animals by now lol


I would


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

I always was crazy about reptiles, then when a friend directed me here I knew this website would be both my downfall and my saviour haha
Ive spent too much, travelled too far and used up all my room and still there are things I plan on getting lol
so long as I can keep my pets healthily and happily I dont see it ever stopping :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i started with a red knee, and then a chile rose, and then 2 pink toes, then some scorpions, then onto stick insects, mantids, 
i moved sold some tarantulas, was happy, moved again, now more tarantulas, scorpions, cats, gerbils... I live in a zoo :flrt:


----------



## jinglejoys (May 5, 2010)

I like the Gopher:2thumb:
Do mules count as exotic Mammals?


----------

